# Friendliest, calmest breed?



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

We have 3 buff orps, all of whom are very friendly, 2 RIRs (not so friendly), 2 either brown leghorns or welsummers bantams, 2 barred rocks, 2 white plymouth (very friendly but get picked on)... We want to add 2 more to our flock. I love the look of the wheaten ameracaunas, and would love to get two pullets if i could only find a shipper who has them! Any other recs for friendly, beautiful birds? Want something a little unusual, and I kow true ameracaunas lay blue eggs and i think they're beautiful...

Thoughts?


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I love D'uccles but that is if you are not going to use them for eggs.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

You already have Buff Orpingtons...so not one you'd want IF you want something different.
(GREAT CHICKENS ! )
I've _*HEARD*_ that Black Jersey Giants are also mild-mannered. ( don't YET have personal experience with that breed... but plan to.)
Another with a good-reputation in THAT way is Australorp ( _related _to Orpingtons )
just some thoughts.....
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

halcyonflorida said:


> We have 3 buff orps, all of whom are very friendly, 2 RIRs (not so friendly), 2 either brown leghorns or welsummers bantams, 2 barred rocks, 2 white plymouth (very friendly but get picked on)... We want to add 2 more to our flock. I love the look of the wheaten ameracaunas, and would love to get two pullets if i could only find a shipper who has them! Any other recs for friendly, beautiful birds? Want something a little unusual, and I kow true ameracaunas lay blue eggs and i think they're beautiful...
> 
> Thoughts?


I love my Silkies, Polish, and Easter Eggers. All VERY friendly and good layers. The Silkie will also lay year round and are the friendliest out of all of them. I also have some D'uccles. Friendly but a little skittish and are alright layers. But I still love them!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Favorelles and turkens are also very laid back and gentle. In addition to my silkies I love these two breeds for their personality also.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

I think it depends on how often you handle them while growing. I had a salmon fav who ended up being psycho so I sold her.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Its all how you handle them and treat them on top of what the breed temperaments. Out of my flock I would have to say the Barred Rock is calmest/tamest, the Ancona comes in as a close second.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Our RIR is the friendliest to us but pretty bossy to the other five. We have three other New Hampshire reds, two of which could care less if we're there or not, unless we have treats. One of our two Barred Rocks is quite chatty when I come out to visit. Now, they will all storm the gate when I have treats. That being said, I was surprised to see that they are very aware of strangers. I brought my girlfriend back to meet our ladies and they were super quiet and very still! As soon as she left they were yacking away at me. I'm still blown away by the amount of personality chickens have.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My Australorp is the calmest, very docile, friendly, and good egg layer. All of my mix of breeds are very friendly. The one that stays with me the most though is my barred rock Tillie. The other 2 barred rocks will come around but one hates to be picked up, the other is okay with it. Tillie begs to be picked up and held. Just a difference in individual temperment even though same breed, same batch gotten at the same time. Same for all breeds really. I have one bossy RIR, one very sweet RIR, and the one I lost a couple years ago was really sweet and with me all the time. I was her human. No matter what the breed, they will develop into their own personality and not always live up to the written description of personality.


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> I love D'uccles but that is if you are not going to use them for eggs.


I think those are gorgeous. I am not concerned about egg production as we already will have enough eggs. Thanks you!


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

I think you're right that it depends on the bird herself. My barred rocks are friendly but skittish, whereas my orps are very friendly, one in particular, and my RIRs and brown leghorns are skittish as heck. 

We pick them up a fair amount and talk to them a lot. They definitely recognize me and go bonkers when I visit them!


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

All of mine are friendly (Buff Orphington, Barred Plymouth Rock, Silver Laced Wyandotte, Americauna, Black Australorp).....

Except my Rhode Island Red and Production Red (run away, squiggle, squawk at you, sometimes even peck at you).


----------



## Queenie (May 13, 2013)

I only have the RIR/back yard mix with a RIR rooster. They are all friendly, as long as you don't try to pick them up. Very gentle and social. I had to shoo them into the hen house the other day so I could modify their run. The rooster stood at the door and raised his wings to let me know that I wasn't going to mess with his girls, but would never get rough with me, even if I tried to push past him. He's a gentle giant.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

My Silkies are my friendliest. Anybody can just go over and pick up any of them! I didn't raise any of them as babies. Bought them at different ages . The roosters are even friendly and cuddly!


----------



## Pwright (Oct 4, 2012)

Faverolles! They're super friendly and very pretty. Quirky personalities. Make sure the RIR's don't pick on them though. They're docile to a fault.


----------

